# OTTB horse critique



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Please let me know what you think of this 4yo OTTB. I don't know a lot about him and wanted some critiques before I investigated him further.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow, that's a pretty boy.

I had to scrutinize to spot much. He looks to be very slightly uphill, which I believe can be good for dressage. His legs are long, but his cannons still seem to be in proportion. Pasterns are a bit long.

He looks like he could use some muscling in the back end - to me, it looks like a tiny head, bodybuilder chest, and little butt.

Personally I quite like him. He looks like he'd be a beautiful mover.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

A lovely looking fellow overall, but something looks off about his hind end to me. I think his rear pastern looks almost dropped. I would like to see more pics for a better eval, as horses sometimes stand oddly from time to time.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I think this horse is very nice! Seems to have a very solid and nice shoulder, nice short cannons, slightly uphill which I prefer to downhill, nice back legs, seems to be standing over at the knee the TINIEST bit, and back pasterns seem a little long and flat, which would most likely be fixed with some normal trimming/shoeing. Hind end might be a little small but could be improved with some muscling and hill work and stuff.

Overall, I really like this horse and would think about buying if in the horse market!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I like this horse, he'd be a good pick - but I'd definitely get those legs thoroughly vetted with xrays if possible, just to be safe. 

He's nicely put together - and if you want to Dressage or Jump him, an uphill build will be your best friend.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

In general, I like him.

Along with the legs, I'd have someone look real good at this boys hooves. He doesn't appear to have much heel and somethings up with that back left hoof. Or the picture is odd. One or the other.


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Here is a video of him


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

The video doesn't do much for him. He looks... stiff, maybe? I can't quite pick it.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Most racehorses look stiff when under saddle the first few times because they are not used to the amount of traction that is given and their shoes have a lot of traction making a larger up and down movement.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I really like this horse. You need to get his feet worked with.. he has been allowed to run his heels down and grow excessive toe making him a bit slipper footed. 

BTW the video does nothing for him. It does not hurt him really but it does nothing to help him. He is just going along which is appropriate fresh off the track.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

I see he was just adopted, did you get him? Congrats if you did, he is a nice horse.


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

No I didn't horse fly off their website very fast. Also I live in CO and it is a uphill battle to get them to consider me when they don't adopt west.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Darn it! I was actually hoping you did get him. He is lovely and I had spoted him myself. I figured, if I were not to get him, then at least someone here might share photos and stories. No worries, there will be that perfect horse for you. He/She is out there just waiting for you to find him/her. Good luck! 

Horse shopping is so much fun when someone else is doing it. Thanks for sharing your excitment.


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Here is a different OTTB can you give me some input on him...I know that he is in need of groceries


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Wicklow was very nice, I know the lady he's going to in FL and they will take him places. He could of been a twin for a horse we got from NV in the summer!

Have you looked at Roving on NV's site? He or Memerized are my two favs they have listed now!


----------

